# qmail - saving outgoing email copies

## mole

We have qmail (virtual/qmail-1.03, including mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r :Cool:  running without problems.

I need to set the system to keep a copy of all outgoing emails, as important contract information is hidden on various different user machines.

Googling this gives :" Set QUEUE_EXTRA to "Tlog\0" and QUEUE_EXTRALEN to 5 in conf-unusual.h. Recompile qmail. Put ./msg-log into ~alias/.qmail-log."

Is there a "Gentoo" way of doing this, or do I need abandon ebuilds and compile from source?

There's no USE flags that seem relevant:  mail-mta/netqmail-1.06 [1.05-r8] USE="ssl -authcram% -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -qmail-spp -van

qmail-spp has a logging plug-in, but I can't find a copying plugin.

----------

## alex260978

Maybe, you can use a local Virtual Domain where send all SMTP messages, for a reference you can read the qmail-send command Man Page :

http://www.ezmlm.org/man/man8/qmail-send.8.html

Bye

----------

